# Happy Birthday USA!



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Just wanted to wish my best girl a happy birthday tomorrow.
I love you, America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just wanted to wish my best girl a happy birthday tomorrow.
> I love you, America.


Your best girl is with me right now,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

You liberals better cover your eyes, there is Patriotism and Love of Country in this post,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your best girl is with me right now,


USA is your girl too.
We can all have a share.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

This is a picture of the original draft in Jefferson's own hand. (with key edits by Ben Franklin)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> USA is your girl too.
> We can all have a share.


You are a giver.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a picture of the original draft in Jefferson's own hand. (with key edits by Ben Franklin)


Did you get to the "all men are created equal" part yet?


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you get to the "all men are created equal" part yet?


*Why DO YOU STEAL from your FELLOW MAN !!!!!!*

*Hypocrite and Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

*From the ISS !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you get to the "all men are created equal" part yet?


Yeah,...
Keep your chin up.
I'm pull'n for ya.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

I like this part . . .

https://books.google.com/books?id=Tjs7l2Sbc9wC&pg=PA40&lpg=PA40&dq=wrap+yourself+in+the+flag+claimed+your+allegiance&source=bl&ots=p3SeIg0CHN&sig=V35WSbmKm9iGhPgJRghKgeHQsbE&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjKypXcy4TcAhUK44MKHY3FCG8Q6AEILDAA#v=onepage&q=wrap yourself in the flag claimed your allegiance&f=false


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like this part . . .
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=Tjs7l2Sbc9wC&pg=PA40&lpg=PA40&dq=wrap+yourself+in+the+flag+claimed+your+allegiance&source=bl&ots=p3SeIg0CHN&sig=V35WSbmKm9iGhPgJRghKgeHQsbE&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjKypXcy4TcAhUK44MKHY3FCG8Q6AEILDAA#v=onepage&q=wrap yourself in the flag claimed your allegiance&f=false


From Ms DeVos' bookshelf?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hamilton vs. Jefferson
ELISE COOPER
Americans need to be grateful to Thomas Jefferson for giving us the language and values of liberty and freedom.

Jefferson strove to make the American government everything that the British government was not. As historian Ron Chernow said in his book_Alexander Hamilton_, Hamilton’s Federalist Party was “elitist in its politics and tended to doubt the wisdom of the common people.” No one ever mentions that Hamilton believed that the President should have power for life, similar to the King of England.

Hamilton went so far as to call for a new Constitutional Convention to revise the Articles of Confederation.  His plan was to have a permanent president who would appoint all the governors and who would have veto power over all state legislation. Under such a plan, state sovereignty would have been destroyed, and there would have been no escape from the central government's high taxes. 

Murray Rothbard, who wrote _The Mystery of Banking,_ said Hamilton wished to “reimpose in the new United States a system of mercantilism and big government similar to that in Great Britain, against which the colonists had rebelled. The object was to have a strong central government, particularly a strong president or king as chief executive, built up by high taxes and heavy public debt.”






Chernow goes on to say, “Jeffersonians called themselves Republicans, believing in limited federal power, a dominant Congress, and states’ rights who credited the wisdom of the common people.” In other words, he was an anti-Monarchist.  Historian John Boles, who wrote _Jefferson: Architect of Liberty,_ noted to _American Thinker_, “Jefferson was not opposed to strong government as long as it stayed within it Constitutional bounds. He believed in political power from the people.”

Hamilton’s autocratic notions versus Jefferson’s beliefs can be viewed with their attitude toward a central bank.  Granted, Hamilton was correct in recognizing that the U.S. economy was a total mess. The Revolutionary War had left a huge debt with no plans on how it would be paid off.  Some states simply repudiated the debt, making it more difficult for other states to borrow money and rebuild their economies. Yet, Jefferson complained that the bank created a national banking elite and gave them extraordinary power and wealth at the expense of ordinary citizens of the country.

Rothbard stated, the “Bank of North America was deliberately modeled after the Bank of England. The Bank was given a monopoly privilege of its notes being receivable in all tax payments to state and federal government, and no other banks were permitted to operate in the country. It graciously agreed to lend most of its newly created money to the federal government, while the hapless taxpayers would have to pay the Bank principal and interest."

Because the bank would have unprecedented control over the economy it would also have leverage over the government.  Jefferson believed this would render U.S. commercial policy hostage to Britain.  He warned that this policy concentrated powers in the hands of a small number of wealthy men in only one section of the country.  This British domination of American trade harmed this nation’s economy and crippled small local industries.  Boles noted that even a fellow Federalist, President John Adams, became more and more convinced that Hamilton was the largest threat to the constitutional form of government, someone with Napoleonic ambitions.

Those who enjoyed the Hamilton play should remember that it has a fictional element to it. In reality Hamilton wanted an Aristocratic America, and that is was Jefferson who was protective of individual rights. This July Fourth people should refer back to history, not revisionist history, to understand the beliefs of Alexander Hamilton versus Thomas Jefferson.

*The author writes for American Thinker.  She has done book reviews, author interviews, and has written a number of national security, political, and foreign policy articles.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Times Change, but the Ideas Behind Independence Day Endure
SCOTT S. POWELL


July 4th is a generally more festive American holiday -- with cookouts, parades, parties, and fireworks -- than other patriotic holidays, such as Memorial Day or Veterans Day.

Most people forget that when the Declaration of Independence was drafted and signed on or about July 4th 1776 it was both a revolutionary and a somber occasion.  It was revolutionary in being the first political doctrine in human history to assert that the rights of the people come from God, and not the state -- which made those rights natural, absolute, and “unalienable.”

 May this July 4th be a turning point, as was the first, in the fortunes and prospects of America. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/times_change_but_the_ideas_behind_independence_day_endure.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

What is America?
TED NOEL
There are many things that make America different from the nations in other parts of the world. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/what_is_america.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Independence Day: Remembering our forgotten founding
JULY 4, 2018
As a Christian nation, we love giving people a hand up and setting them free to fly on their own. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/happy_independence_day_remembering_our_forgotten_founding.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th of July! Thank God, we are independent!
JULY 4, 2018
There are so many things to be grateful for – and one of those things is our president.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/happy_4th_of_july_thank_god_we_are_independent.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Facebook rejects July 4th music video for 'political content'
JULY 4, 2018
Facebook censorship hits close to home. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/facebook_rejects_july_4th_music_video_for_political_content.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> From Ms DeVos' bookshelf?


"Bookshelf"? Hers, like those of others in this admin are just for looks . . . Trump himself stores his "reading" material under his mattress.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Happy 4th of July! Thank God, we are independent!
> JULY 4, 2018
> There are so many things to be grateful for – and one of those things is our president.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/happy_4th_of_july_thank_god_we_are_independent.html


For people who travel, saying you are Canadian is easier . . . less questions about childish stupidity.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For people who travel, saying you are Canadian is easier . . . less questions about childish stupidity.


Maybe so traveling outside the country.  I have encountered a few foreigners in my travels around western America the last couple of years.  We usually end up having a few laughs over beers at t and his slaves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like this part . . .


You don't say.  Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hamilton vs. Jefferson
> ELISE COOPER
> Americans need to be grateful to Thomas Jefferson for giving us the language and values of liberty and freedom.
> 
> ...


Im a big fan of Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe so traveling outside the country.  I have encountered a few foreigners in my travels around western America the last couple of years.  We usually end up having a few laughs over beers at t and his slaves.


Me and my friends have a few laughs too.
Thank you, and Happy Independence Day.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

I already had a red, white and blue cupcake with my morning coffee, so I did a quick survey of the beer options in the espola family refrigerators.  I have remnants of 6 different purchases, three American and three imports (Mexico, Japan, and Belgium).  I chose the bottle of Sam Adams for its patriotic symbolism.

Reserved for later - decisions about what to do with the Mexican Coca Cola and the Canada Dry.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I already had a red, white and blue cupcake with my morning coffee, so I did a quick survey of the beer options in the espola family refrigerators.  I have remnants of 6 different purchases, three American and three imports (Mexico, Japan, and Belgium).  I chose the bottle of Sam Adams for its patriotic symbolism.
> 
> Reserved for later - decisions about what to do with the Mexican Coca Cola and the Canada Dry.


Atta boy.
I got the pork shoulder in the barrel smoker, shirt off out in the sun, and a bloody Mary in my hand.
God Bless America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For people who travel, saying you are Canadian is easier . . . less questions about childish stupidity.


Bye.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe so traveling outside the country.  I have encountered a few foreigners in my travels around western America the last couple of years.  We usually end up having a few laughs over beers at t and his slaves.


Why dontdoyou go to canada with husker? IIam sure they allow queers to marry there. commie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Atta boy.
> I got the pork shoulder in the barrel smoker, shirt off out in the sun, and a bloody Mary in my hand.
> God Bless America.


Pork ribs smoking, brats boiling, corn soaking, Blueberry cobbler baked, veggies chopping, flags flying . . . Red (barbecue sauce), White (corn) and Blue(berry cobbler)!


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Me and my friends have a few laughs too.
> Thank you, and Happy Independence Day.


So what do you think of the government-funded subversion NPR is practicing today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pork ribs smoking, brats boiling, corn soaking, Blueberry cobbler baked, veggies chopping, flags flying . . . Red (barbecue sauce), White (corn) and Blue(berry cobbler)!


Who's house are you at?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> So what do you think of the government-funded subversion NPR is practicing today?


Pinkos will be pinkos.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who's house are you at?


Your attempts to de-patroit-ize fellow Americans, especially on this day, is telling of your extreme party first allegiance. Lighten up, light one up, have a cold one, kiss the ground you stand on and be grateful for a country that allows you your opinion and right to hate if you wish . . . just seems a waste of time hating people you simply disagree with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For people who travel, saying you are Canadian is easier . . .


But you don't have that problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your attempts to de-patroit-ize fellow Americans....


Are you feeling less patriotic as a result of?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Bookshelf"? Hers, like those of others in this admin are just for looks . . . Trump himself stores his "reading" material under his mattress.


Everyone knows what voracious readers you people are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you get to the "all men are created equal" part yet?


3rd paragraph Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For people who travel, saying you are Canadian is easier . . . less questions about childish stupidity.


Only for fucking cowards....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your attempts to de-patroit-ize fellow Americans, especially on this day, is telling of your extreme party first allegiance. Lighten up, light one up, have a cold one, kiss the ground you stand on and be grateful for a country that allows you your opinion and right to hate if you wish . . . just seems a waste of time hating people you simply disagree with.


That's the problem with libs, they can't take a joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only for fucking cowards....


Consider the source.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Facebook Removes Declaration of Independence Excerpt for 'Hate Speech'
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/07/04/facebook-removes-declaration-of-independence-excerpt-for-hate-speech/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi4kPfqyYbcAhWl7YMKHebvAXoQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw3okW1-IJvhf7m_6uB3NIxY


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 208243, member: 3256"








/QUOTE


*I have an original size replica on ( Original Style Parchment Paper ) framed in ( Older than Spola Wood. )*
*stained in light mahogany under UV glass.....*

*It's VERY inspiring when you think about what America has gone through to get to this point !*

*No stinkin Lemming Democrat/Rhino/Republican is going to take those Freedoms from me !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facebook Removes Declaration of Independence Excerpt for 'Hate Speech'
> 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/07/04/facebook-removes-declaration-of-independence-excerpt-for-hate-speech/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi4kPfqyYbcAhWl7YMKHebvAXoQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw3okW1-IJvhf7m_6uB3NIxY



*Facebook is Hate speak !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Black Lives Matter Activist Shaun King: 'The 4th of July Has Always Been a Sham. Always.'
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/04/black-lives-matter-activist-shaun-king-the-4th-of-july-has-always-been-a-sham-always/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj_ka6t64fcAhVKY6wKHQYvDOcQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw26yHAoGBMUdEVE4LH6nnJc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Fashion Notes: Melania Trump Shows Off Her Patriotism in July 4th Luxury
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/07/04/fashion-notes-melania-trump-shows-off-her-patriotism-in-july-4th-luxury/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj_ka6t64fcAhVKY6wKHQYvDOcQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2r-Rn6RT4W84DVY7Ilpzu6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black Lives Matter Activist Shaun King: 'The 4th of July Has Always Been a Sham. Always.'
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/04/black-lives-matter-activist-shaun-king-the-4th-of-july-has-always-been-a-sham-always/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj_ka6t64fcAhVKY6wKHQYvDOcQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw26yHAoGBMUdEVE4LH6nnJc


He's the expert.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black Lives Matter Activist Shaun King: 'The 4th of July Has Always Been a Sham. Always.'
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/04/black-lives-matter-activist-shaun-king-the-4th-of-july-has-always-been-a-sham-always/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj_ka6t64fcAhVKY6wKHQYvDOcQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw26yHAoGBMUdEVE4LH6nnJc


Perspective dumbass, perspective.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Perspective dumbass, perspective.


Perspective when taken out of context is indeed dumbass...
"Shaun King declared Douglass a “prophet” — but he was a prophet of redemption, not despair. And it was precisely because he believed in the Fourth of July, and the principles of the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution, that he believed in America’s future."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perspective when taken out of context is indeed dumbass...
> "Shaun King declared Douglass a “prophet” — but he was a prophet of redemption, not despair. And it was precisely because he believed in the Fourth of July, and the principles of the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution, that he believed in America’s future."


Assuming once again I see . . . the all knowing/often missing the point lying guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Perspective dumbass, perspective.


"No man's knowledge here can go beyond his experience."
JL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Assuming once again I see . . . the all knowing/often missing the point lying guy.


Don't call the dishonest, disingenuous Husker a liar, he doesn't like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Perspective dumbass, perspective.


He, like you, has no standing.
Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "No man's knowledge here can go beyond his experience."
> JL.


Ancient atheist philosophy from which the author grew away from . . . but I digress, *YOUR *point being?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't call the dishonest, disingenuous Husker a liar, he doesn't like it.


Calling is what you guys do, proving is what you have never accomplished.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ancient atheist philosophy from which the author grew away from . . . but I digress, *YOUR *point being?


He ain't black, you ain't black.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Along with Brisket and Beef Jerky, Sheriff Joe can now add Beef Ribs to the list of beef recipes he has mastered.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Along with Brisket and Beef Jerky, Sheriff Joe can now add Beef Ribs to the list of beef recipes he has mastered.


Beef ribs are awesome.
I always cook pork on July 4th because its just a tiny bit more American. imho.
Pulled pork on Kings Hawaiian rolls with homegrown cucumber slaw.
Yep.

I cook a bone in shoulder in 6 to 7 hours.
4.5 hours in a smoker with oak and apple (or apricot) wood at just under 300, then cover and finish in the oven at 300.
Cant touch it.
Smoke ring-check
juicy and moist-check
tender as the night-check


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Assuming once again I see . . . the all knowing/often missing the point lying guy.


No assuming, just responding once again to nonsense you feel compelled to post...you truly are a fucking moron, please continue in your quest to remove all doubt.
I'd like to thank you on behalf of the entire kitchen, when you post, you make everyone feel just that much smarter. Thanks Duck!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beef ribs are awesome.
> I always cook pork on July 4th because its just a tiny bit more American. imho.
> Pulled pork on Kings Hawaiian rolls with homegrown cucumber slaw.
> Yep.
> ...


I want sum of that...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beef ribs are awesome.
> I always cook pork on July 4th because its just a tiny bit more American. imho.
> Pulled pork on Kings Hawaiian rolls with homegrown cucumber slaw.
> Yep.
> ...


Is it as tender as husckers feelings?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beef ribs are awesome.
> I always cook pork on July 4th because its just a tiny bit more American. imho.
> Pulled pork on Kings Hawaiian rolls with homegrown cucumber slaw.
> Yep.
> ...


Whenever I do a smoke, brisket or pork shoulder, I leave it in the smoker for the duration. I have done all the wrapping and such, but it seems to me a waste of time.
I cook at a lower temp, 240ish. 12 hrs for both. I just put it in with 2 handfuls of wood and check my dual temp[smoker temp and internal meat temp] thermometer and start checking the temp in 10 hours. This is where an electric smoker comes in handy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whenever I do a smoke, brisket or pork shoulder, I leave it in the smoker for the duration. I have done all the wrapping and such, but it seems to me a waste of time.
> I cook at a lower temp, 240ish. 12 hrs for both. I just put it in with 2 handfuls of wood and check my dual temp[smoker temp and internal meat temp] thermometer and start checking the temp in 10 hours. This is where an electric smoker comes in handy.


I dont wrap it, I just put it in a big pan and cover the top.
When you do it old school the way I do, you can dry it out a little if you leave it in there the whole time. Also, it gets more smoke flavor when you cook with real wood, so you dont need to keep loading wood after the first 4 or 5 hours. Its just easier to finish it in the oven.
I know the electrics are way easier, but I love the entire process of chopping the wood to standing around and checking the fire.
I dont use a thermometer either.
I just hold my hand over the chimney to feel for the right temp.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it as tender as husckers feelings?


Almost.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont wrap it, I just put it in a big pan and cover the top.
> When you do it old school the way I do, you can dry it out a little if you leave it in there the whole time. Also, it gets more smoke flavor when you cook with real wood, so you dont need to keep loading wood after the first 4 or 5 hours. Its just easier to finish it in the oven.
> I know the electrics are way easier, but I love the entire process of chopping the wood to standing around and checking the fire.
> I dont use a thermometer either.
> I just hold my hand over the chimney to feel for the right temp.


Have you ever tried putting a pan of water in the smoker? Really keeps things moist.
You really should try a thermometer, takes the guess work out of it.
Especially pork and chicken, you need to know that it is fully cooked.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever tried putting a pan of water in the smoker? Really keeps things moist.
> You really should try a thermometer, takes the guess work out of it.
> Especially pork and chicken, you need to know that it is fully cooked.


Always have a pan of water in there,( one of the ways I tell if the fire is too hot, if I hear the water start to steam around the edge of the pan) and no, I dont need one (a thermometer) I've been cooking since I was a kid, and I know when its done.
I grew up in a restaurant, and can cook like Jaques Pepin.
How do you think people cooked before thermometers?

I can hold my hand over the chimney and tell if the fire is too hot or too cool.
With a pork shoulder, the bone will come out clean when its done, and the meat should pull apart easily with two forks.
Not too easily. It shouldnt be mushy, but it should come apart without any trouble.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever tried putting a pan of water in the smoker? Really keeps things moist.
> You really should try a thermometer, takes the guess work out of it.
> Especially pork and chicken, you need to know that it is fully cooked.


* Never tell a guy how to cook his meat, unless he asks.
Its like giving unsolicited golf swing analysis after your buddy shanks one into the beer cart.

Even if he asks, "what am I doing wrong", at that point just hand him a beer and look straight ahead.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> * Never tell a guy how to cook his meat, unless he asks.
> Its like giving unsolicited golf swing analysis after your buddy shanks one into the beer cart.
> 
> Even if he asks, "what am I doing wrong", at that point just hand him a beer and look straight ahead.


I'm gonna need a minute.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Purty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> * Never tell a guy how to cook his meat, unless he asks.
> Its like giving unsolicited golf swing analysis after your buddy shanks one into the beer cart.
> 
> Even if he asks, "what am I doing wrong", at that point just hand him a beer and look straight ahead.


Sounds like a cook off is in order, we will let the Hawaiian be the judge if he can stay sober and awake.
Do you think our secret meeting place would be alright with bringing some meat in?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Purty.


The other white meat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a cook off is in order, we will let the Hawaiian be the judge if he can stay sober and awake.
> Do you think our secret meeting place would be alright with bringing some meat in?


I know your beef jerky is about as good as ive ever had, and I dont make jerky.
I hear your briskit is fantastic, but Ive never smoked a brisket. If I do cook one, I braise it.
I think my ribs, chicken and shoulder are as good as anybody's.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He ain't black, you ain't black.


Therein lies the difference, you can't fathom, I can.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No assuming, just responding once again to nonsense you feel compelled to post...you truly are a fucking moron, please continue in your quest to remove all doubt.
> I'd like to thank you on behalf of the entire kitchen, when you post, you make everyone feel just that much smarter. Thanks Duck!


 . . . and you are a broken record, afraid or unable to illustrate your point beyond insults . . . I don't mind constructive criticism, but you are unable, just mad and lashing out, good luck with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know your beef jerky is about as good as ive ever had, and I dont make jerky.
> I hear your briskit is fantastic, but Ive never smoked a brisket. If I do cook one, I braise it.
> I think my ribs, chicken and shoulder are as good as anybody's.


One thing you surely are endowed with is an unwavering belief in your opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Therein lies the difference, you can't fathom, I can.


"No man's knowledge here can go beyond his experience"
JL.

Yes, that means women too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One thing you surely are endowed with is an unwavering belief in your opinion.


There's a good reason for that.
Lets hear yours.
What do you think of this pic?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "No man's knowledge here can go beyond his experience"
> JL.
> 
> Yes, that means women too.


That's BS, it's called empathy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Big'un.
The knife handle is 5 inches.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's a good reason for that.
> Lets hear yours.
> What do you think of this pic?


You're over watering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's BS, it's called empathy.


So you know what it's like to be black, illegal, poor and a man?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're over watering.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You got it all going on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Ah yes, veggie porn . . . makes a fella wanna . . . fire up his wok! Beautiful stuff! Raised beds, whiskey barrel planters, good stuff! If you don't mind how much area are you working with? I'm looking for a soil source at the moment, then it's on! It's time to lose the backyard grass. You know Cyclops Farms?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, veggie porn . . . makes a fella wanna . . . fire up his wok! Beautiful stuff! Raised beds, whiskey barrel planters, good stuff! If you don't mind how much area are you working with? I'm looking for a soil source at the moment, then it's on! It's time to lose the backyard grass. You know Cyclops Farms?


I have a big yard, but you dont need much space with raised beds.
Best bet is to build your own soil from scratch.
There are plenty of websites to help you with that.
The only fertilizer I use is from my own chickens, and I compost any waste they dont eat.
It takes time and care to grow your own food, but its worth it to me.
Its just better.
I have four neighbors who caught the bug from me over the years.
Two of them have hens and have kept it up for at least five years.
Do it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

You know Cyclops Farms?[/QUOTE]
Yeah, those guys are on Fire Mountain.
They are located about 1 and a half miles from me due south.
We both have the exact same conditions. Up on the mesa, just on the edge of the marine layer.
Great place to grow veggies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*Internet Nukes Democrat Senator For Claiming ‘Eight Immigrants’ Signed Declaration*
July 5th, 2018
_






Even though the Fourth of July is seen as a holiday of unity for all Americans, there were still some in the political world who chose to use the holiday to send a partisan message.

In particular, Democratic Senator and potential 2020 candidate Kamala Harris tweeted odd political commentary on Wednesday’s holiday, erroneously claiming that “eight immigrants” signed the Declaration of Independence._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Internet Nukes Democrat Senator For Claiming ‘Eight Immigrants’ Signed Declaration*
> July 5th, 2018
> _
> 
> ...


Gee, if it's on the internet it must be true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Fifty-six individuals from each of the original 13 colonies participated in the Second Continental Congress and signed the Declaration of Independence. Pennsylvania sent nine delegates to the congress, followed by Virginia with seven and Massachusetts and New Jersey with five. Connecticut, Maryland, New York, and South Carolina each sent four delegates. Delaware, Georgia, New Hampshire, and North Carolina each sent three. Rhode Island, the smallest colony, sent only two delegates to Philadelphia.

Nine of the signers were immigrants, two were brothers, two were cousins, and one was an orphan. The average age of a signer was 45. The oldest delegate was Benjamin Franklin of Pennsylvania, who was 70 when he signed the Declaration. The youngest was Thomas Lynch, Jr., of South Carolina, who was 27.

https://patriotpost.us/documents/505


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

I guess they were right, she got it totally wrong there were 9, not 8 . . . wow, I guess that takes her off the list!


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, if it's on the internet it must be true.


Unless loser joe posted it, in which case it must be false.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess they were right, she got it totally wrong there were 9, not 8 . . . wow, I guess that takes her off the list!


http://www.businessinsider.com/who-signed-the-declaration-of-independence-2017-6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess they were right, she got it totally wrong there were 9, not 8 . . . wow, I guess that takes her off the list!


What list?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have a big yard, but you dont need much space with raised beds.
> Best bet is to build your own soil from scratch.
> There are plenty of websites to help you with that.
> The only fertilizer I use is from my own chickens, and I compost any waste they dont eat.
> ...


Grew up growing veggies, had avocado and fruit groves all around, grapes, olive trees (an old Italian family across from the golf course, where the tennis courts are now, made olive oil) very fertile area I grew up in. I have some soil started, but am a bit impatient. The backyard has been there for the kids, grass, slide/swings, trampoline, pool . . . now it will serve another purpose, food.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What list?


The list of people who didn't get it wrong by 1 person, the nerve of that woman calling herself an American! We all know it was 9, not 8!  . . . it's on all the tests.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

https://twitter.com/CloydRivers/status/1015981373365121024


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/CloydRivers/status/1015981373365121024


Darwin Award in the making.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Darwin Award in the making.


Where's that family picture you posted with your brother dale, and his other brother dale?


----------

